# Kurbelverkürzer (Crank Shortener)



## Sentilo (22. Dezember 2011)

Nur mal so am Rande, weil das Thema Kurbellänge für Kinder ja öfter diskutiert wird:

Eine sehr einfache Methode, bereits vorhandene (Erwachsenen-) Kurbeln für Kinder fahrbar zu machen, sind Crank Shortener. Diese Kurbelverkürzer sind im Tandembereich gang und gäbe. Sie werden einfach an die (noch zu langen) Kurbeln angeschraubt und wachsen dank mehrerer Loch-Optionen mit den Kinderbeinen mit. 

Hier z.B. (runterscrollen): 

http://www.santana-tandem.com/de/zubehoer/index.htm 

http://www.tandemseast.com/parts/cranks.html


----------



## trifi70 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ist eine Option, allerdings ist es etwas blöd mit der Bodenfreiheit. Am Tandem kein Thema, am Kinderrad je nach Rahmengeometrie und Kurbellänge hingegen schon. Hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (22. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt natürlich. Ich dachte am ehesten an die 24er-Fraktion, wo die Kinder (und Räder) schon größer und die Eltern mit leichten Teilen und angepassten Übersetzungen experimentieren. Da kann man die alten Edelteile aus Papas Grabbelkiste vielleicht noch mal zweitverwerten.


----------



## trailjo (24. Dezember 2011)

Weiterer Nachteil, gerade bei Kindern, ist der wesentlich breitere Pedalabstand.
Ich habe mich dann entschieden, Kurbeln kürzen zu lassen, war billiger als erwartet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=552540


----------

